#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Dirham en Dollar

## RinC

Dirham en Dollar




Er was een een man die op een weg reed. Hij zat samen met zijn vrouw en zijn kind in de auto. Hij reed en op een gegeven moment stopte hij voor een man die stond de liften. Die man vroeg of hij mee kon gaan waarop de man antwoorde sorry, maar ik heb mijn vrouw en mijn kindje bij mij. De man die lifte zei tegen de man in de auto of hij hem niet herkende, en de man antwoorde met nee. Hij zei: Ik ben Dirham. Ow jah antwoorde de man in de auto. Hij dropte zijn vrouw en kindje achterin en maakte plaats voor Dirham. Hij reed verder en kwam weer een man tegen die wou meerijden. Hij stopte voor de man en antwoorde met: sorry maar zoals je ziet ben ik met mijn vrouw en kind en ik heb al Dirham. De man die wou meerijden zei: Herken je mij niet??? De eigenaar van de auto antwoorde met nee. De man die wou meerijden zei: IK ben Dollar. Ow jah antwoorde de man met de auto. Jaaah, hij maakte plaats voor Dollar en reden verder. Even later kwamen ze weer een lifter tegen. De man stopte weer en legde de hele situatie uit. (ik ben met mijn vrouw en kindje en heb al Dirham en Dollar bij me). De man die wou meerijden zei tegen hem: Herken je mij niet?? Nee zei de eigenaar van de auto. Ik ben Islam zei de man. Jah, nou, wat heb ik aan jou, ik heb al Dollar en Dirham, antwoorde de man met de auto en dus reed hij weg en liet Islam achter. Eenmaal bij een wegversperring moest de man stoppen. Het was Youm el Kijama (Dag der Oordeels). Zijn schepper vroeg: Met wat wil je afrekenen? om door te kunnen gaan. Hij zei: Ik heb Dirham en zijn schepper zei nee is niet goed. De man dacht bij zijn eigen ik heb nog Dollar bij me dus het moet wel lukken. Zijn schepper zei weer: met wat wil je afrekenen?? De man zei: Ik heb Dollar bij me en daarmee lukt het wel. Zijn schepper zei: is ook niet goed. De man stond stil en verbaast. Hoe kan ik dan afrekenen, vroeg hij ? Zijn schepper antwoorden: Onderweg kwam je Islam tegen en je wou hem niet mee laten rijden. Als je hem mee liet rijden tot hier dan had je meer kans om door te gaan naar de rechterweg. 

De man aarzelde geen minuut en stelde voor om terug te gaan en Islam te gaan halen. *Zijn schepper zei: nee, dat gaat niet dit is een nrichtingsweg. Pak maar de linkerweg!!!!!!* 

-Y-

Mooi he  :grote grijns:

----------


## Tha Girl

:schok:  Je mag niet spotten met Allah (swt), nu moet je naar links!!!  :tong uitsteken: 

Da Girl

----------


## Timoesh

...das pas balen  :hihi: ...



Greetz,..

----------

